
Show HN: Stock Sandwich [Beta] – Free, high-resolution stock images - rossmerritt
https://stocksandwich.com
======
rossmerritt
Hi guys, Ross from Little Lightbulb here.

Stock Sandwich is our way of giving back to design, marketing and the open
source culture. Initially launching as a beta with 200 of my own photographs,
we will soon be featuring talented photographers and providing a platform and
credit for their talents.

Our newsletter will introduce photographers and provide you with fresh
photographs before they hit the site.

We’d really appreciate your feedback (and maybe even a share) to help our
efforts.

Thanks from the Stock Sandwich team.

------
cywormerod
What a fantastic idea. Keep up the great work and I'm definitely going to keep
sharing it with everybody within my network.

~~~
rossmerritt
Thank you cywormerod!

------
fratlas
Good idea, but I think it will be more useful once more photos are added and
categories (and/or search) is implemented!

~~~
rossmerritt
Thanks Fratlas!

------
DerWOK
I couldn't find a search field. Is there any?

~~~
rossmerritt
Hi DerWOK,

Thank you for your feedback. A search facility is definitely on our radar, but
due to only having 200 photographs for our 'soft launch' we felt that it
wouldn't be too helpful initially. We will be adding this functionality once
we have reached 800 - 1,000 photographs and have indexed them all.

We'll be making our subscribers aware of each new feature as they are launched
via our newsletter. Tag and colour searching is coming soon!

Ross

